# UPDATE: Feeling cold before my loss



## gerlassie (May 26, 2007)

I just wanted to let those of you who responded to "Feeling cold before my loss" in on some info I discovered this weekend. Apparently, there is a connection between a bone chilling cold feeling and pregnancy loss. I was able to locate a page burried deep inside WebMd which discusses this. It explaned that such a cold feeling can "sometimes" be associated with an extermely rare condition called "Septic Abortion". Which means, either the placenta and or embryo have developed an infection and a course of antiobiotics is recommended. Of course this may not apply to all pregnancies because as we all know, every pregnancy is different. But, I felt it was important to share what I learned.

PEACE,
Kim ( Daniel 6 and David 2 )


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh wow- that's interesting. Do you have any links?


----------



## gerlassie (May 26, 2007)

The only thing I can remember is that it was under WebMd (the general page). I had been roaming the site for a while looking up various things because I was having some light bleeding and my Midwife said that it was probably caused by the progesterone suppostories. So, I believe I may have been somewhere in M/C and most likely searching under 10 weeks. I do remember that I was able to pull it up again directly because I wasn't sure how to spell Septic.

Kim ( Daniel 6 and David 2 )


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerlassie* 
The only thing I can remember is that it was under WebMd (the general page). I had been roaming the site for a while looking up various things because I was having some light bleeding and my Midwife said that it was probably caused by the progesterone suppostories. So, I believe I may have been somewhere in M/C and most likely searching under 10 weeks. I do remember that I was able to pull it up again directly because I wasn't sure how to spell Septic.

Kim ( Daniel 6 and David 2 )

Awesome- thank you!


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't know if you want to know the details on this but here goes...
When you get an infection blood rushes to that area of the body. Say a puncture on your leg got infected. Blood would rush to your leg and blood is what heats the body, so you leg would feel hot. Within red blood cell (or RBCs) are white blood cells (you might see is as pus) which fight off the invader or infection. With all the blood headed twards you leg the rest of you might feel a bit cold, but really your attention would be on the throbbing leg.
Now on to when the baby gets an infection or becomes septic. Blood would rush to the baby. Except this time we don't have pain receptors to feel the warmth of this influx. But we would feel the chill of the blood leaving.

I have my two year old crawling all over me. So I hope this explanation is good and not TMI.


----------

